# Feedback on Menopur.......



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi ladies just about to start my stim jabs tonight ( Menopur 2 powder to 1 solvent) and basically just wanted some feedback as to side effects and anything else I may need to no, was just getting a little anxious about it and feel like I need some reassurance. Thanks. Kim x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

don't remember any problems with menopur, just bloating and thirst when stimming. had DH do the mixing bit. 

x


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for reply hopfully that's all I will get too I think I just need to relax because I get worried about ohss x


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Ohhh I start my Menopur tonight too, Im on 4 powder to 1 water, hoping it will reverse the effects of the bureslin and not looking forward to 2 injections each evening as im already black and blue from the meopur :-(


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

I remember having headaches and an absolutely ridiculous craving to drink lots of water, nothing much to worry about. good luck


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

So when's your next scan mrsrtodd? Mines next Wednesday, quite exciting really! R u on suprecur too that's what iv been on, really surprised tho I haven't bruised at all in the last couple of weeks! Can't believe u r taking 4 powders to 1 solvent i thought it's going to take me ages to mix it up but once got the hang of it I'm sure will be fine xx


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi K25,

My scan is sceduled for fri 18th at 8.15am.  Ive been trying to alternate my injections on different sides but im brusied on each side and look a little like a pin cushion.  

So if your scan is wed, when do you think your ec will be?


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi again, iv actually got 2 scans booked one for Wednesday and 1 for fri, they said generally u have a couple of scans before ec but I'm hoping ec will be on my fri app! How did u get on last night with the stimms? It took us ages to mix it all up lol I found it much more painful than the suprecur inj tho x


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

It was too bad, it did take forever to mix up which should be fun tonight as im going out 

It didnt hurt too bad actually i just found it tough to push in from the syringe as the suprecur is so easy.


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

R u going to take all your bits with u then and mix it while your out? Lol on not brave enough to do that. I found exactly the same with the syringe tho it really hurt as it went in! You will have to keep me updated it's really nice to compare with u as we r at exactly the same stage. Have a good time out tonight x


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Good luck girls. 

Lovely to read I start my menopur next thurs and am first timer...

Had a scan this week but said lining not thin enough? So scanning again Tuesday ? 

Xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi babyjellybaby exactly the same happened to me last week my lining wasn't thin enough and had to be re scanned a few days later. I'm a first timer too. How r u getting on with your injections x


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Morning k25 

Glad to hear someone else going through same experience! 

Did they give you any reason to think wouldn't start stimming they seemed positive with me but have concerns in the back of my mind! 

They said I was 7 mm 8 in places and need to get to 5 ideally but (sorry for gruesome at this time) not surloosenng enough blood. Losing some but very little! 

Only done one injection prostnap so far. Really wasn't bad but dh did it think would have taken me ages on my own! 

How you finding it? 

Xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hiya don't worry about the bleeding I was the same was a very light pink period and didn't think
I was losing enough blood to get my lining thinner, us women worry so much lol. Mine was 6 mm and needed to be about 4mm but it was fine when I went for my scan hence being on Menopur for 4 days now. It's going ok starting to get few little cramps like period pain but I imagine that's because it's working. I think my lining wasn't thin enough because they told me to take 0.3ml suprecur each day but another told me she thought I should be on 0.5ml. But it's all worked itself out. So what medication r u on at mo as in what stage or treatment xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Thanks hon good to know someone else going through same!

Took prostnap 3rd may one injection being scanned again tues then will start Menopur thurs if all ok. The ec weeks of 28th may has all been put back a bit cos of my thick lining! 

So good to read others experiences on here. Don't know anyone gone through it before and really don't want everyone to know. Know it seems daft but some things are private just our parents know and my sis! 

So glad I came across this website last night! Has answered many questions. 

You seem to be slightly ahead good to know what symptoms to expect! 
Am already thinking further ahead and when to cut out caffeine. Am dong well at mo and not drinking - bit of a shock for the system! 
Was reading some feeds about baths after et again good to see other peoples opinions and issues.

Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi 
Hi K25 again!!!   

Looks like we are all at similar stages and MrsRTodd glad I am not the only one with blue thighs!! I now,   am drawing circles with eye liner for my DP to use for jabbing in between veins and bruises!!! We found that the light in the lounge wasn't great and he hit a vein which hurt even more so I go into really good light and draw circles but running out of available good space!! I find the menopur so sore and then the suprecur starting to sting. I remember finding this last time though. 

I almost wish we were jabbing in the stomach = though the thought of that makes me   even more! 

It's weird how all of the clinics do things so differently. 

We have our scan on Wed with estimated EC the following week I think but who knows until we have that scan. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Just reading your post girls, I inject in the stomach, strange that people r told different things. Menopur doesn't hurt as it goes in but after a few seconds starts really stinging. Iv got scan Wednesday really hoping for my egg collection Friday, I'l be lucky lol just want to get on with things seems such a long process xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Babyjellybaby, I no what u mean about telling ppl it's quite a thing to go through iv only told some of my family, it's really exciting I just want to tell everyone but I'm not going to just in case it doesnt work. I'm trying to be positive but it's so hard. This web site is great because I don't no n e one that has had ivf either. It's good to compare with each other xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

WOW a pain free menopur tonight yeah        

Also day 5 of stimming and today had lots of cramping twinges - anyone else getting these? Feels like things are happening down there.     

K25 - Without this website I really don't think I could have got through everything, it provides so much support, I have met one of the ladies from here and am really good friends (virtually with another), you need support to get through this that's for sure.


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

I think that's really lovely that u have letup with others on here.  what area r u girls being treated at? I'm st south east fertility clinic. Iv been getting really mild cramps just a bit like a period pain. Injections r getting so much quicker to do now and not stingy ad much, must be getting used to them. Not long now until I go back to see how my follies are doing! 2 more nights of jabs to go!xx


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry not been onto update recently, been having a bit of a rough time as my 18 year old sister is 12 weeks pregnant and my parents told the family at the weekend, needless to sy everyones first response was tell them we are so happy (meaning me and my husband) then my dad had to put them right and say no not our helen but emily...to say people were shocked was an understatement...in fact seen my aunty sat morning and she burst into tears when she saw me so needless to say I spent all of saturday and sunday hibernating from everyone  .  Glad its my scan this friday, Ive got the dy booked off work and am booked in for a no hands massage to try and help me relax ...fingers crossed all goes well at my scan and then I will be taking next week off work.

Tiny21, nice to hear from you.  I am injecing in my stomach not in my things so good thing is that i have a bit of fat there to grab hold off to slide the needle into, have had the occasional bleeding but not loads.  I was alternating sides no with taking 2injections ins one in each side.  

Im under the hewit centre at liverpool womens..you know what they have been brilliant with us, talking us through everything and explaining things.

K25, i have alse been feeling tiwnges in my abodomen...hoping this is a good sign, I've read that a hot water bottle is good as the warms is meant to stimulate the ovaries...also just read on another site that 5 brazil nuts a day are also meant to help thinken the linining of your womb also pineapple juice....but not from concentrate.  Im off out on my lunch to pick up some of these items.  I bet your excited for your scan on wed??


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your weekend  my Sis had just had a baby and when she first fell she didn't want to tell me coz she thought she would upset me but I was really happy for her. Since then about 5 if my friends have fell! Just doesn't seem fair sometimes. I try not to let it get me down, it will out turn soon hopfully! Yea really looking forward to Wednesday really hope my egg collection Is Friday! Don't no how long people are usually on there stimm jabs for....hope this week goes quick for u. Fri will be here by the time u no it xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi ladies
K25 Did you say your first scan was Wed? I think we are exactly the same, Friday would seem a bit soon for EC I would have thought, my clinic said they oouldn't do it that soon as I asked today as we are trying to make arrangments as we live over 2 hours from the clinic where we have EC and we had to be there about 730 last time!    But who knows, they are all so different!  We are running out of drugs so will need to get some more which is a bit frustrating. Will be interesting to compare notes. Definitely getting quite a bit of cramping which must be good, I hope!      

Mrs Todd, that is really tough for you and I can totally relate to it - I have 2 younger sisters who were both pregnant just after when we found out that we had problems and I found it so so hard and avoided family events for a long time, it was easier when the babies came along - my gorgeous nieces and nephew (a set of twins which just rubbed it in further), it all sounds awful now but I shut myself off and we are a really close family. I was honest with them about how tough I was finding it and they felt awful but unless you have been here you can't relate to it. Glad you have had some chill time planned      

I am back on the pinepaple juice now but dont really do nuts sadly.

Feeling quite emotional again and guess the meds don't help at all.


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Yes my scan is Tomoz! Bit nervous but also excited! I'm really hoping ec will be very soon it's all becoming quite real now, just don't want to get my hopes up. Good luck for Tomoz and I'l post Tomoz when I find out how many iv grown!


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Good Luck for tomorrow ladies


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow girls will be thinking of you

K25 you were spot on, baseline scan today down to 4 in places they are slightly concerned as still 5 in others. Have done bloods but set me up to start stimming Friday eek!! getting but excited as feel like not much happened for couple of weeks and finally starting to move!

Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow K25, getting quite excited now, feeling quite bloated and heavy already!   I am thinking EC Monday - not looking forward to the procedure at all but looking foward to results. I just hope we get lots of good eggs         

Will catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Babyjellybaby- I felt Like nothing was going on until stimming then it all seems to happen at once! Howany powders are u going to be taking? Good luck when it all starts on fri!

Tiny21-how did u get on? Had my scan everything perfect. My follies range from 9mm to 14mm so they said that's really good. It's amazing seeing all this stuff happening on the screen. Iv got one more scan fri then if alls well trigger on Saturday then egg collection Monday! Can't believe how quick it's all happening. Feeling bloated now aswell and a few headaches. Got quite emotional this morn before my scan as didn't 
No what was going on inside me but feel much more at ease now!

Mrsrtodd- how's it all going? I net your really looking forward to your scan on fri. Is that going to he your first one since stimming? Hope all goes well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
Stimming does make things happen quite quickly definitely. 

I am on 4 powders!!!! 

I may be exactly the same as you K25!!!  Nurse said maybe Tue for EC but last time they said that and then it was Mon so will have to see what they say on Friday!!!! It is exciting. I was a bit disappointed as I had less follicles than last time (and I can't help comparing but I know I shouldn't   !) I had 7 follicles ranging from about 6 to 14mm, hoping more may develop by Friday but that is probably a reasonable number but as I am on 4 menopurs and not 3 I guess I hoped for more. I am pretty bloated but it will get worse, by EC day last time I was actually pretty uncomfortable and ready to be deflated   - but then the drugs after keep you pretty bloated tbh. It is exciting. 

It is very awkward with work though as I have just started a new job and already taking time and telling them I may be off for 2 weeks! 

Glad you are feeling more at ease. 

MrsTodd - let us know how things are with you. 

Babyjellybaby - good luck on Friday - you on menopur then too?


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Sounds like everything went really well too! I'm only on 2 powders! We made a mistake with one so had to yet rid of it and now we have to pay 40 pounds to get another one, but it's worth the money! I'm back fri aswell and hopfully they would have grown that bit more! Don't really no much about ec or the trigger inj but I'm sure I'l find out more on fri! Its horrible feeling bloated but I'm sure this is just the beginning! How comes your taking 2 weeks off if u dont mind me asking. I'm just taking days off here and there as needed at mo, my boss has been really understanding luckily!


----------



## Fishes (Jul 20, 2011)

I loved taking menopur, its really weird but my hormones seem to be in check and I felt great. 

The nurse said that a lot of people feel that way  

I hope the first injections went ok?

x


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Hi girls thanks for your messages....

I do enjoy the other threads but find difficult to keep up with so many names....like this one as only a few of us!

Yes start on menopur 4 powders not really sure if that's good or bad but think will be stimming for about 10 days....guess they will review when I scan next fri.

Really excited for you both getting closer to ec.....How you feeling? K25 how many days You done? Interested as I am at work all next week and am slightly concerned about how I will feel later in the week as get to 7 days of stimming.

Been getting hot flushes today quite funny really as I am always cold! Makes me feel bit excited cos reminds me what were about to embark on and what the outcome could/will be! Made me smile in my meeting today!

Have seen lots of people's are taking time off for 2ww but clinic didn't advise us too.Seemed more concerned around ec. To be honest and I know everyone different but think being at work will help the time pass faster other wise I would over analyse every liTtle winge! 

K25 is really nice to know your boss is understanding Told my new boss yesterday was such a bloke response. Yes just tell me what you need yes ok!! Ha ha he made me laugh! But think he will be fine if I need to swap days etc. Tiny21 hope your work will be ok with you sure they will.

Mrsrtodd how you feeling about tomorrow? You ok

Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi K25
We may need to pay for more drugs just for one or 2 days which is going to be really annoying but will have to see on Friday. What usually happens is they change your drugs quantity or you may stop them (can't quite remember but it may be different for each person) then you will have to give the timed trigger jab at exactly the right time and that is 36 hours pre EC. 

Fishes - I feel better on menopur than just on suprecur definitely. 

Our clinic is over an hour away so that usually leads to half a day and as I teach you have to be covered. Between EC and ET I will take off as I will be sedated so the next 24 hours you are pretty out of it and pretty sore! Or I was. I will also take the 2ww but luckily week 2 is half term. I took the 2ww off last time to give myself max chance by being able to rest up (this time with little boy will be trickier to rest!), teaching means you are on your feet all day and on show all day - there isn't time to chill or just have a quiet 10 mins. Our chances are not high with my age so trying to give it every chance. Lots work the 2ww wait though. 

Looking forward to seeing what has happened on Friday.        

Jellybaby - just seen your post. I agree you can over analyze and I certainly did that in some of my previous attempts and it isn't helpful. I think it depends on your job to some degree and how you cope with things. I certainly felt very big towards my EC last time and uncomfortable, werid and makes you feel pregnant which is very cruel but I quite enjoyed the feeling in a weird way as well as you imagine how you would feel


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Ha ha yes can imagine a weird but nice felling!

Wow yes see whY you want time off as a teacher. I am a mortgage adviser so can take 10 mins if I need and slope off bit earlier if feel rubbish bit more flexible!

Xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Babyjellybaby- I agree I can't keep up with the other ones either lol this is my 8 th day of stimming now I no everyone reacts to the drugs different but I'm surprisingly feeling really good! Get a little emotional every now and then and an slightly bloated ( although I have a bit if a tummy on me anyway lol) but hopfully u will feel fine. I think that's funny what your boss said, mine is a female with kids if her own so I think she knows how it would feel to go through with ivf. I'm quite lucky really not taking  time off for 2ww on purpose but I'm going on holiday to Ibiza week after next so it should work out for ec and et next week then I'l he going. Do u no how long u have to wait after et to do test? I'l be so impatient waiting to do it!
Tiny21- it's weird how the drugs seem to make u have pregnancy symptoms I suppose it is getting your body ready for it.so you must be on your feet all day aswell with your job . I'm a hairdresser so also on show all the time so as I'm getting more bloated the baggies my clothes r getting, do not want any one to suspect anything! I even got asked in house of Fraser a few days ago if I was pregnant! I did see the funny side though.
Fishes- I felt really tired on suprecur but whilst taking Menopur feel like iv been balanced out. I'm feeling much better than what I did at the beginning!


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for delay in getting back to you.  

K25 & Tiny21 excellent news on your scans, so what day into stimming are you to have had your scan as I see you have to go back for another scan? Ive only got 1 scan on day 10, my drugs literally run out on that day aswell so gosh knows what im going to do if they ask me to take more  Im soooo nervous about tomorrow, been waking up really early and laying awake thinking what if its not worked or there is anything wrong at the scan  .  Been getting some quite bad tummy ache too - hope its a good sign that the drugs are working!

Hi Babyjellybaby - welcome to the thread    I hope that you are doing ok.  I find that ive been emotional throughout the whole process -  husband didnt know where to look last night when i broke down after watching planet earth live and seeing  meerkat nearly die   luckily it was ok and that made me cry even more - took me about 20 mins to stop sobbing  

Ive decided that im going to take the next 2 weeks of work if alls well at my scan tomorrow - luckily i get full sick pay for 6 weeks so going to hopefully get a note to cover me... If i do get sedated that i know i will be out for the count for a few days as after having had previous ops sedations and anestics just dont agree with me, plus I travel an hour every day back and to work so in the opposite direction from the hospital so I have decided that its probably just best for me to take the time off whilst haing EC and ET -  plus im defo ready for a rest...finding im exhausted all of that time lately and I think its due to the travel to work, plus then worrying about everything ontop on work I leave my house at 6 every morning and get home about half 7 ( I work in recruitment for a health company so am literally non stop in work becuase the NHS always needs staff somewhere), by the time i get home i make tea, do my injection and sit down for an hr and them an ready for bed.

Keep me posted on any updates x x x x


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

It will be the 9 th day Tomoz and I haven't got any drugs left either so hopfully they will give me any more if needed! Don't worry about crying, I got upset watching a and e at kings college hospital last night had to turn it off! I seem to be getting upset over the smallest things at mo lol. 
Anyway, scan Tomoz I'l let u no how scan goes good luck for yours tho! Let me no.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all 
Sometimes I feel quite bloated, others not, it's weird. Will see what tomorrow brings! 
We have scans on day 7 then often every other day, this time just had a scan usually have scans and bloods. All depends what they tell us tomorrow as to whether we need more drugs. 

Emotions - I am an emotional wreck but at certain times can cry at anything. When we went through our earliier attempts I regularly broke down and had to remove myself from conversations, bumps are so hard to see too - don't beat yourself up, it's such a tough process and a horrible thing to deal with. 

Mrs Todd - fingers crossed for tomorrow, it will be exciting seeing those little follicles. I think if you can be off it is better as long as you don't get too obsessed and analyze everything!! 

Hi everyone else, let us know how you get on K25.

xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Good luck for Tomoz girls, hope all goes well. I'l keep u posted.
Kim.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Girls
I think my body is full of drugs as both wept/oozed tonight - said to DP I must be full   eggs need to come out soon! 

Wonder what tomorrow will bring. I would just love a clear decision but as our clinic has to forward results to the other clinic where I have EC and they have to make the final call. Just want to get my head around things and the timing (and organising our gorgeous little man) as I do not like the EC process as the sedation needle is very sore but worth it. 

Good luck Kim tomorrow too xx

PS I was just typing as you were posting!


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Yes good luck girls hope not stressful and your coming along nicely! 

Will be thinking of you whist i am busy working! 

Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Jellybaby
Hope so too, lots of nice fat follies!! 
Have a good day, it's Friday! 
x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well here's our news. 
12 follies, biggest 18 and smallest 9mm, lining 14.7. Quite pleased with those numbers now and all set for EC Monday, will get the call later today re EC and timing of trigger jab tomorrow   , all happening! Dreading the old needle in hand but excited to see what we get. 

Look forward to hearing more news later.


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

That's really good news! I wish I was at yr stage. Iv got about 12 follies each side ranging from 9mm to 14 mm got to go back for another scan on Monday then hopfully ec on Wednesday. I'm bordering ohss and now I'm so down all I can do is carry on the injections as normal and wait until Monday


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

24!! That is a lot, have the decreased your drugs at all? What will they do? My friend had, I am sure it was called, a follicle reduction? 
Sorry it wasn't what you wanted, at least you have good follies growing, just maybe too many. how was your lining? 

We will have a call tomorrow to tell us the specifics of what we need to do tomorrow. 

Sure you will get there maybe just a bit later


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Hi girls just done the firs menopur injection!! Eek was fine !

Tiny well done and now just plenty of rest for Monday!

K25 we all work differently at least you have good numbers just keep looking after yourself. Remember how disappointed I was wheni had my first scan but you brought me back by telling me was fine! Just have to wait. Worst thing about this whole process!

Off for another diet coke! Could murder Bacardi in it but swore will stay teetotal!! Diet coke will have to do! 

Enjoy your weekends girls both big week next week! 

Xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hiya no they haven't decreased my drugs just the same. Just feel so stressed out today work are now being really difficult about me having time off next week when it's the most crucial part! 

Just glad I have some decent sized follies! Iv gone teetotal also and even bought de caff coke and tea! I'm getting a bit obssessed with it all lol.

Jellybaby-glad it went well. Did u find it stung a few seconds after doing it?


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Hubby did it bless I struggled to get all liquid out. So he took over.
Then it kinda hurt as he was putting liquid in, like a stinging feeling. Then nothing.

Keep thinking should I be feeling anything? 

Have terrible headache and was awake loads in the night with sweats. Hope they will stop now started stimming! 

Yes was caffeine free! However can't give up my two coffees in the morning! Drinking plenty of water during the day.

Also did quite a bit of reading on vitamins last night, but guess bit too late for them to Work now! 
Obviously been taking folic but also multi fit which is bad as vit a not good. Also a vit c tablet daily.
Been drinking more milk than normal and have read about pineapple juice and brazil nuts but not really
sure when supposed to do that!

You girls doing much about vits etc.....

X


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Had my scan today and not ready yet had 14 follicles in my right ovary and 17 in my right ranging between 13 and 9 so k25 I'm in same boat as you, top up on drugs and scan again Monday :-( x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

MrsTodd
that lots of follies too  , fingers crossed for Monday, EC will be soon I am sure. Good follies, how was your lining? 

Well done Jellybaby - at least the first one is over now, I just found them uncomfortable but they got easier (DP does them), you should start to feel better on the menopur I think, I did. Would love a wine!! I found the suprecur stung a bit more after starting the menopur  

K25, it is so hard with work and everything, it really is and it just adds to the stress, I think you have to be pretty selfish and if you need/want time you have to take it, if at all possible. 

It's a tough time and your hormones are being so messed around it makes it harder to cope with. We will all be so close! 

Take care and good luck for scans Monday. 

Re vits etc. I am taking a Berocca (vit c) type thing recommended by clinic, I have been taking co-enzyme CQ10 for quite a while which I am continuing, folic acid, no drink and no caffeine. I am drinking pineapple juice daily but have only started this this week. i don't like brazil nuts so can't do those. 

Have a great weekend everyone, feeling more and more bloated here! 
x


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Babyjellybaby-iv also read about the brazil nuts and pineapple juice so have stocked up! But the only other thing I'm taking is folic acid but it's the 1 that has got multi vitamins aswell.
Hope your headache has gone. As soon as I started taking Menopur I felt much better just really bloated. I already look pregnant!

Tiny21- I'm going to speak to the clinic on Monday and see what they suggest about work I'm not sure if they r sympathetic about that kind of thing but I'l see what they say. Like u say it doesn't help with hormones at the moment either! Good luck with the trigger jab. Let me know how it goes I'm a bit nervous about that one! 

Mrsrtodd-wow! That's quite a few follies! But they way I see it is at least it's working! Let me know how u get on Monday I'l keep u all updated and hopfully i can have my ec on Wednesday. Did they mention ohss to u?


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Tiny 21,  lining lookedgood and there were no cysts which was good!

K25, I'm hoping for ec wed too fingers crossed everything is ok Monday! The nurse didn't mention it she just said your gonna have some busy ovaries over the weekend!  

Well I'm lay on the sofa now with a hot water bottle willing those follies to grow!

Xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Ooh you girls will be busy this weekend!

Not heard of keeping warm at stimming is it advised? Will be doing if it is xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah HWB good for follies..


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

I havent heard that either about hwb but def will now! Especially because they seem to be throbbing at mo getting a little uncomfortable now  roll on Monday so we know what's going on!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
I hope you are enjoying the weekend. 
K25 and Mrs Todd - how are you feeling? What time are you in tomorrow? At least you  know you have follies and are responding, I am sure you will be in for EC pretty quickly this week. 

HWB is said to be good yes, but then not in the 2ww I think as embies don't like to get too hot. 

Well we did our ovitrelle last night after suprecur again at 8. It was the pen, which we have never used before, and it was fine, DP said it was fine, it is sore now but wasn't sore at the time, we just made sure we knew what we were doing with it and it was fine. Feeling pretty big now and sure I look pregnant, not sure what to wear tomorrow as you don't want tight stuff and we have a long journey too so just getting organised. No injections tonight - yeah  However really hate the sedation needle   , always   but               for lots of good quality eggs. We are in at 10am tomorrow and I can't eat from 12 tonight. 

I will let you all know tomorrow how we get on, let's hope it's a good week all round           

Take care 
xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

good luck tiny


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Glad the trigger wasn't too bad . Good luck for Tomoz at least u know what to expect. Il keep u posted Tomoz hopfully my follies have grown over the weekend and hopfully I'l be ready for ec wednesday! Let us know how it goes. At least u have no jabs tonight, lucky u! Lol take care.


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Good luck tiny x 

God I feel huge and only day two stimming

Had to treat myself to a new handbag! 

Xx


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow tiny  

I'm
In for scan at 8.15 so will keep you updated x x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Good luck everyone x x


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi ladies hope all went well today!

Taking my trigger tonight at 11.30pm and ec on Wednesday at 11.30am. Eeeek I'm a little scared now!

Been signed off work for rest of the week now just need to chill out a bit

Looking forward to hearing how u got on.


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

hi everyone, well had another scan today and they have booked me in for ec wed, got one more lot of menopur tonight and the ovuitrell scheduled for 9pm tomo night x


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi there, glad it went well! Iv had to do another Menopur aswell but was told to do it early this afternoon so it doesn't clash with trigger. What time is your ec on Wednesday? Do u not have to do trigger 36 hours before? 
I'm sure every clinic is different.
It's quite exciting we r same day tho!


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Ooh how exciting girls it's all happening!

K25 and mrs r Todd will defo be thinking of you Wednesday! Eek! Good luck and hope your triggers go ok 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

It sure is! How is your stimming going?
I'm on my very last jabs tonight! Yay!

It's been a long process but def worth it hopfully!


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Not bad thanks better today

Felt so bloated delicate and tired yesterday but prob better being at work today keep my mind off it! 

Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
Jellybaby - I think the stimming does that, things do change daily, good luck with it all      Saturday I felt huge and looked pregnant, I thought, it's all good as means things are happening. 

Mrs T - how were your follies, how do you feel now? Wednesday - how exciting!! But all triggers, to my knowledge are 36 hours before so surprised it's tomorrow night? good luck with it.     

K25 - glad you are signed off. Good luck with the trigger tonight, it is nice to know the jabs are finishing. 

Well, I was in a bit of state this morning antipicating the sedation jab, DP put on the emla cream and then worried about the sticky stuff being taken off as well, that's me though. But actually it all went really well and wasn't too sore at all. Staff at the clinic were great. Bit sad to have only got 5 eggs though, last time we had 14, clinic said 6 - 8 is pretty average. Pretty sore afterwards and now but not too bad, dosing up on pain relief and off to bed soon.  Can't wait to hear tomorrow how the fertilisation has gone just trying to keep   and   they do thier stuff, we have ended up ICSI again. they are even talking about possibly going through till Saturday for a blastocyst but obviously all depends on how they do, possibly Thursday for transfer if not blastocyst. I am worried that it will not be good news tomorrow but trying to keep   and sending little vibes to those little eggies. 

Good luck everyone - a big week for us all   

xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Glad all went well . I'm dreading the sedation bit! Have u heard about fertilisation yet? Hopfully they will make it to blasto transfer!


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Mrsrtodd- good luck for your ec tomorrow! R u nervous because I am!!


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Good luck girls sure it will be fab! Enjoy the sleep!

Mine bit interrupted keep waking up! So no only hormonal today but very tired ne of my colleagues told me I looked knackered! Cant tell her why!

So got home and just wanted to sit in the sun asked dh to get my cushion out he said you can do it! Nearly burst into tears on the spot! But he helped me after that! Thinkis cos i feel like crap and can't tell anyone why just need bit of sympathy not good feeling I'll at the best of times!

Nex scan fri hopefully coming along nicely and can ge these eggies on there way next week! Finish work Friday so will hopefully be better after that! Never wanted a week to pass by so quick just hope I an make it!

You will be fine tomorrow - moving to the next phase more worry! 

Will be thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi jellybaby, sounds Like u have had a but of a day! When I was stimming I was so emotional but it's quite funny when u look back at it! So nervous about Tomoz. Let us know how your scan goes fri! How many days of stimming will that be?

I have a free night of injections tonight! Such a lovely feeling.


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Ooh lucky you! Enjoy not being stabbed!!

Very lucky dh does all mixing for me and stabbing! Ha ha!

Fri is day 8 so hoping doing ok? Waiting game is the hardest and not being ale to plan hopefully find it day for ec or am have to be re scanned. Trying not to think that far ahead but looking forward to week off!

Think where I go is sedation not ga - do you know what you will have? Early start? 

Eek! Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Sounding good Jellybaby, fingers crossed for some great follies for you. Sure DH will get you a cushion next time,   it is so emotional and the weirdest thing can set you off.   


Mrs T and K25, huge good luck for tomorrow            I am a very nervous patient and was in a right state, I used the emla cream and think it did help and actually this time the anaesthetist got a vein easily and it was ok. The sedation itself, for me, is fab, I don't know anything at all until I come round. I was sore afterwards and still am but not too bad, waddling about   


4 fertilise today and they are hoping for blasts which is new to us so just    That we get good news tomorrow  and that we still have 4. 


Good luck with it all       
X x x


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi all
Tiny21- that's really good that u have 4 fertilised, when will u find out if they go to blasto? Hope u feel bit better today and not as sore!

Mrs t- how did your ec go? Lookingforward to hearing from u?

Jellybaby- bet your looking forward to your scan fri, how r u feeling?

Well hears the news.....got to the clinic and just burst in to tears I was so scared of the sedation, but had nothing to worry about they are all so caring there! They managed to collect 16 eggs which I'm so happy about! Just have to wait for call in the morn to see how many have fertilised. Felt really tired when I got out but just had lunch and feeling so much better now!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

K25 - that's a fab number,   well done and well done for sedation.  Are you sore?  Do they hope to take them to blast? When will they call tomorrow? 

Mrs T  wondering how you did?   

I am feeling much better today, still not 100% but much better. 
All 4 are still going strong - 2x 3 cells, 1x 4 and 1 x5, 3 grade 2s and 1 grade 3. We won't know until tomorrow - they will call at 8.30 then we might have to go tomorrow if they aren't looking like they might make it to blast or Sat but we might have a decision to make if they are doing well, we have lots to think about tonight, that's for sure. So we will either head off tomorrow or be heading off on Saturday. 

All exciting stuff!


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

That sounds really promising for u! So exciting bet u can't wait. They said they should be good to take them to blast but they ring ring me in the morn. So just will be waiting for that call. I'm not too sore just ache a bit around my bottom half lol. Not looking forward to starting pessaries tonight tho!
Good luck for your et, I should be going in on Saturday or Monday for mine so not too long to wait now!
What do u mean by the grades? Not sure what that means.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
That sounds great. glad you aren't too sore. 

I don't start my pessaries till Friday - I have loads of luteal support as I often spot, I have both bottom bullets (as some people call them   ) and oral tablets      
Better than injections though. 

Waiting for those calls is horrible, let's hope you get great news. 

Clinics grade the embryos, our clinic grade 1 is best but some clinics the high number is best. 

Tomorrow all they usually tell you is how many fertilised, after that they seem to start talking grades and  how many cells they are, usually day 2 they will be 2 - 4 cells.


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Hi girls......

Wow 16 eggs k25 that's fab.....am sure you are feeling delicate make sure he is running round after you! You feeling ok?

Tiny how exciting waiting to find out for transfer but guess also very nerve racking finding out how they're doing. Guess hard to keep busy and keep your mind of it. How you coping? Think I need to plan a good clean those few days! 

Hope you ok mrs t to not too sore x

Feeling better today after yesterday's flip! Not feeling anything really though, still bloated but think I am getting used to it. But really no other feelings and start thinking should i Be feeling anything else! God no wonder we all end up round the twist through this process!!

Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Jellybaby, you shouldn't really feel anything apart from bloated really.
You can't clean after EC as you have to let your body recover ready for ET so instructions are strict- no heavy housework, no heavy lifting etc.


You end up analysing everything don't you?


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

I felt fine when I got back, had lunch then came over really sick and just about made it to the loo! So spent all afternoon in bed, feel much better now just a bit tender on my stomach.
I felt really bloated on stimming and at the end had period like pains so hopfully u won't get nothing more than that.
I think for most of us ivf is full of ups and downs my emotions have been all over the place but the best thing we can do is all stay positive not just for ourselves but for each other xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Thanks girls!

Love to hear other from people that are doing it and what their symptoms were! You put my mind at rest once again!

Thanks tiny just have to continue living in a mucky house! Ha ha ! Not really!

Glad to hear you ok k25 x

Just eaten me a big kit kat chunky ! Yum!!  Been dieting for ages but stopped since stimming so nice to treat myself!! 

Xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hi girls hope your all well....

Got my call this morning 7 of my 16 have fertilised so really happy with that. Not sure when I'm going in for et either sat or blasto on Monday.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well done K25, great news. A waiting game now.   


Mrs T, how are you doing?     


Jellybaby keep those little engines growing   


We had the call at 8.30 this morning to say that 2 were still developing well but 2 weren't doing so well so transfer today. I took a pain killer before and think that may have helped as I always find internals very sore and it was a great transfer, we saw our little embies on the screen and they had changed from the phone call earlier!! one was a 9 cell grade 1 and 1 a grade 2 7 cell so really  pleased. We had hoped to get to blast and maybe even freeze some but not to be so happy we have 2 little embies in there nestling in hopefully


Trying to keep really positive, good luck everyone x


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

That's fab news tiny how u feeling now then? How long till u have to test? I can't wait for my et not long now. So u had 2 put back in? So lovely that u get to see it on the screen I can't wait for that bit xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

feeling pretty good but still bit sore/heavy down below. 


It is nice, we took a piccie of them then they use the ultrasound to guide them. 


Not long now for your ET


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Great news for yoU both.

Congrats Tiny, although they tell us to carry on normally not sure i Won't feel very fragile carrying!

K25 another waiting game! But exciting!

Me I am feeling quite heavy and bloated, scan tomorrow am so fingers crossed drugs are working!! Have drunk loads of water, milk, pineapple juice and eatingbrazils! 

Xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Glad u feel ok. R u back to work or have u taken the 2 weeks off? We would love to have 2 back in but am only allowed 1 due to our age, circumstances etc. Make sure u take it easy xx


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,

So I had ec yesterday, they managed to get 20 eggs which is loads, so I have to be really careful as they think that I probably have hyperstimulation!

I was so out of it yesterday after the sedative, feel a but more human today but still
In quite a bit of pain as my ovaries were obviously ram
Packed, the procedure should take about 20
Mins and I was in for 45! 

Sounds like everyone is coming along really nicely, good luck to everyone for et! X x


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Wow! 20 eggs I thought I had a lot at 16! No wonder u r sore! So when u hoping for transfer?
Hope your feeling a bit better today. I feel like I'm Getting

back to normality now lol


----------



## MrsRTodd (Mar 26, 2012)

Just had the phonecall 14 have fertilised! They have booked me in for et on tuesday x


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

That is fantastic! Well done u must be over the moon! Your only one day behind me then unless n e thing changes xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Well done that's fab news on fertilisation......

You ok k25 and tiny?

Why is it every time I come away from hospital Feel like crap and want to cry! Think get myself so worked up about it!

So......lining nice and Thick but follies only 8mm....have put me up to 6 powders and re scan Monday. It was her leaving comments that got me. Well if you don't respond we will stop this cycle and go again starting you on a higher dose from the beginning! 

I am sure they don't think through what they are saying sometimes. all day has put me on a downer that will have to stop this cycle. When I should be trying to be positive and thinking right the increase in powder will work and. Get my ec next week as planned.

Looking for info girls without going back through threads! What size were your follies day 8 need to see how far behind I Am and if I am stressing for no reason.

On the positive side! Finished work, in the garden, no more work for 12 days! Yippee!!

Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Mrs T     20 eggs, that is loads, you might end up with frosties too   Bet you were quite sore? Fab news. Good luck for Tue, obviously going to blast, do they call you every day?


Jellybaby that is really hard for you, I hope the extra powders work     I had a 7 scan and there were some 8 but my biggest I think was maybe 12, I will check my notes, I wild have thought they would grow more. 


k25 how you today, we are all really close. 


I feel ok but woke overnight with stomach pains, they said it might be wind!    Just heavy and huge, not sure how many clothes fit me, not even tried my jeans yet. Started my lovely pessaries and pills today


Keeping everything crossed for lots of BFPs on here, my test date is sooner than last time, 2 weeks today will I be    Or   ? X x x x


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Fingers crossed for a  

Xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Jelly baby- I really wouldn't worry about it mine were only up to 10 mm on day 8 of stimming I'm sure they don't mean to say those comments they just need to be honest. On scan 2 they told me I was border line ohss iv never been so paranoid lol. N e way at least u have 12 days off nOw. 
When's your next scan?

Tiny-hope your feeling better now. What pills do u have to take then? So what date do u test? Hope the next 2 weeks go quick for us all!


Mrs t- how r u feeling today?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

K25
I ramp up to 4 pessaries a day (in both places!!!!    ) and 3 oral tablets!!! This is because I need high luteal support as I spot very early in my cycle and the clinic researched this a while back and feel this is the best support in this situation. 3 of them I have to lay for half an hour afterwards ideally too! 


Jelly baby I do agree they change so quickly x x 
X xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Thanx girls xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Wow that's a lot! I'm meant to lay down for half hour for both of mine to but don't bother! It's such a horrible thing to do, I think it's worse than the jabs! Ha ha


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

I do try and lay down for 20 mins or so if possible, I do one before getting up and then after lunch, not started that one yet, then evening and bed so usually can manage. Got harder when at work though! I know the jabs are over quick but really not a needle person!


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Omg! A really selfish post but......

I got a call I'm going in for et at 10am this mornin I'm a complete mess right now, excited, nervous, scared! All the emotions u can think of lol xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow!!! Did they not say that was a possibility. What led to that? I hope it went really well, how many and what cells? How exciting, you are PUPO!!!!   Welcome to the madness of the 2 ww. Do you feel OK?
X
Xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

I was hoping to back
Monday for blasto but the ebies was not looking good. So they put one back on a grade 6. I no that's not great tho coz they told me they have to be between 5 and 8. I don't no what grade it was. Feel fine today tho apart from sunburnt lol. Am really paranoid about everything now was u like that? For instance don't want to lift n e thing heavy, healthy eating etc. My test date now is 8 June which is my birthday!

How far r u into your 2ww now? Have u had n e kind of symptoms?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

They obviously felt that it would give you the best chance, keep positive, taking them to blasts for lots of people seems to be a relatively new thing, our other attempts it wasn't even discussed. So day 3 is good. Have none of the others progresssed? 


I was and am paranoid, especially with our little boy, so hard not to lift him. Just get your other half to do it all!    No hoovering or heavy lifting. Lots of drink and healthy diet (says she who likes her sweet things!), lots of protein. I am so big I am finding it hard to find clothes in my wardrobe, after effects of swimming and the new drugs too. You want to do everything to give it every chance, I have a cough,and that worries me, you can go    With it all. 

  We share our test date!!!! What a birthday present that would be. 


No symptoms apart from bloating, last time I had some acid, the odd fluttering maybe but not sure if it's really different to normal.  When would you actually be counted as pregnant? When it implants? I don't really know. Mine should be at blastocyst today hopefully as we might have had transfer today.


Good luck, don't go to mad, try to do things to keep your mind off it if possible


X x x x x


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

None of the others progressed apart from maybe one other will find out Monday. I was quite dissapointed about that though. 

I know what u mean even about a cough! Ha ha I'm such a worrier! So we will both be up at the crack of Dawn on the 8th doing out tests! 
I'm glad I go on hol on Wednesday so that will keep me occupied forva while and at least u have your little boy to keep u busy!

Enjoy rest if your weekend xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Congrats on pupo k 25 xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks! How'd your stimming going?


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Not bad thanks 

Lovely day yesterday went for facial with mum and sis then to a good friends for a BBQ.

Good to talk to them about it and took my mind off twinges etc...

Feeling good today not too heavy but not sure if a good thing! Scan tomorrow so gonna take it easy and keep topping up tan!

Funny story me and dh sloped away from BBQ to do injections in bathroom! Friends knew what we were doing just they have two kids so didn't want them watching!! Sat in the floor like druggies making up the injections and youngest in knocking on the door, I shouted won't be long!! Seemed to take us ages ! Then he starts messing with the door with one of his toy cars! We were wetting ourselves! 
Felt like a naughty girl both coming out of bathroom together!! Ha ha! Luckily he had gone downstairs.....

Hope you feelingfab and taking things easy...try not to ready into everything,Ha easy for me to say!
Have a lovely Sunday.

How you doing tiny....? 

Xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Ha ha sounds like it was an eventful day lol we r sad and didn't even attempt to go out near our injection time so good on u! Must of been funny! 

I bet u can't wait for your scan Tomoz let u know how u get on. I wish u luck. Hopfully u will get an ec day! So exciting.

Afm- can't believe that everything is all done now, just got to sit back, wait and hope for the very best.

Tiny- I wonder if your are going to have twins. I asked them to put 2 back we would of loved 2 but was only allowed 1 embie put back.

Xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Thanks hon. Probably wouldn't have gone anywhere else.....very good friends and knew they would understand the not drinking, injecting etc....

Fingers crossed for tomorrow just hope the increase in drugs has worked. Will be devastated if we have to cancel cycle but guess its all learning as only our first time. Am trying to be positive and think yes hopefully they will say ec wed.

Enjoy Sunday xxxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine. Just keep calm, stay positive.

Let me know how it goesxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
Gorgeous weather   


Baby Jellybaby, hoping for some great follies tomorrow for you. Well done for doing jabs out! Never braved that apart from family. It's good to try and do normal stuff to take your mind off it, I always feel like my 'real' life is on hold totally, nothing seems real. 


Have a great hol k25,that will take your mind off things but take it nice and easy. 


Today I feel less bloated and then worry that that's  bad but then logically nearly a week after EC you would start to lose some of the bloating from that I guess   . Sure this happened last time, suddenly I felt quite normal again. 


Enjoy the lovely weather x x


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Follies growing but not bg enough back weds for another scan. Might have to stop cycle and start on higher dose next time from beginning

Bit disappointed but also preparing myself for that! Stil some hope in back of my mind as are certainly going in the right direction. 

Hope you all ok 

Xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Hope u dont have to stop cycle can they not just up medication anyway for u or does it not work like that? So how many follies have u got and size?


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Hmmm think they were just trying to set me up for a fall just in case

There are 3 follies about 12mm and prob out 9 others but a lot smaller. Think as long as they keep growing he showed me versus scan had on fri and defo going in the right direction. Sounds daft but could really do with ec this week as back to work next! 

Sure it will be fine!trying to stay positive and now trying to find things to do with time off cos thought I would be laid up after ec. Luckily weather keeping me busy! Spent 80 quid in tesco this morning cos I felt sorry for myself and all I Seem to have bought is chocolate! Ha ha !

You going away? How you feeling? 

Xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

I'm feeling fine thanks trying not to look into any symptoms too much but it's really difficult! I had 3 scans before my follies were just about big enough for ec! I wasn't expecting that many scans tho thought u only had 2. Hope u do have ec this week. My doctor signed me off for a week for my ec and et so that worked out quite well. I think it's best if u can rest as much ad poss xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi BJB
I hope they really grow to get you to EC I really do     


K25 trying to keep positive here too   Just hoping the little darlings are settling in. 


Just met a friend today and she is about the same stage as us all as well, it was great to compare notes


Mrs T how are you today? 


Xxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Tiny-that's really nice that u have a friend that's the same stage that's why I love coming on here to chat with u girlies. It's quite lonely I find when know one else really understands what's going on in your mind. They give u the support as best they can but I don't think u know what it's like unless u go through it yourself.
When is your test date? Would be so lovely if u had 2 little ones xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Totally agree k25 as much as dh can see what's happening really not sure he understands how i Am feeling!

So nice to knOw what is happening with others and get support from someone who knows what your going through!

My mum and sis are very supportive but don't think they really understand!

So excited for you girls! I can't wait for your test date can't imagine how you must be feeling!! 

Xx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

We just want this work so bad trying to stay very positive but it's hard. It's out of my control now and there's nothing I can do (or anyone else) if it's meant to be then it will work xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi girls
this site is fabulous and without it I have no idea how I would have got through my first attempts at all, I got so much useful information and the support was and is absolutely invaluable. 

Unless you have been through this you have no idea, my family are great too but they can't relate to it really, they see what we have to go through but it is great speaking to people who have been or are going through it. 

Thanks BJB (do you mind the abbreviation?  )

I am very excited but it feels a long way off at the moment! Analyzing everything and comparing back to previous txs - which isn't healthy!

Feeling quite bloated again tonight though earlier wasn't, not sure what that's all about? 

Test day is 8th! 

Hang in there everyone    xxxxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Ahhh tiny your test date is same as mine! Really hope it' works out for us all we all deserve it.   
Afm-been getting a few pains started where my right ovary is and now it's more in the middle everytimd I go to the toilet I keep thinking there's going to be blood! I'm such a worrier!!
Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

What are you doing up at that time?   


Every pain and twinge is a worry, probably a good pain, things settling in?    Sadly no way of knowing at all but keep   , visualise that little emby settling in.


8th June


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

tiny on my 2ww i feltbloated in the evenings but not the mornings so much. it gradually got worse through theday. tookme a fewdays to realise the pattern. i think it is to do with (obviously) not drinking while sleeping.


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

Tiny- I just can't sleep properly since et doesn't help that it's hot either!
Have a nice day everyone, I'm going on holiday tonight so take care and I'l be back 2 days before my test date. Yay xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

That would make sense Goldbunny. I also take my drugs throughout the day so maybe they add to it too.


k25, I will miss you on our little thread but have a lovely holiday, not much jealous!!! Let's hope you come back to some great news.     


I dreamt last night that a little boy told me I was pregnant, weird mix of events going on which is won't go into but I didn't confirm it before I woke or the dream ended??  


Grey here and cooler I think, about to have eyebrows waxed    Ouch.


Mrs T and BJB how are you today?


Xxxxxx


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

U should google what your dream means I would lol I hope u feel ok in the next week. Take it easy xx

How's every else today?xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Not bad Thanx tiny & k25 feeling more positive back for scan tomorrow.

Found thread with more info and girls been through similar thing. Mine not quite as bad as I thought and still time to make it to ec.....

Dreams always reflect what is on your mind!! But i am also a believer that dreams mean something! Hope it's a sign.

K25 have a fab hols you deserve it.....x


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

> Jelly baby- good luck with your scan Tomoz everything will be fine I'm sure. It's just all such a waiting game u don't No where u r from one day to the next!
> 
> Can u tell I'm not at work I'm on here all the time! Lol my phone bill is going to cost me a fortune! Never mind will be worth it I hope!xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

BJB really pleased you feel more positive, fingers crossed for tomorrow   


It was a weird dream, almost like a competition with loads of potentially pregnant women - like us all I guess, not sure I want to know!!! In my dream I know OTD was a Friday though, very weird. 


I feel very normal, which is worrying, no cramps, just bloating and occasional flutterings


K25 might join you on 2ww thread but might send me more mad!!


----------



## K25 (May 1, 2012)

I think should tiny it's really good all the girls r really lovely. It's nice on there every ones in exactly the same boat. I'm a bit worried had a few period pains from et until yesterday and now nothing I just want to feel something so I no it's working!xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Just a quickie.....

Ec is sat eek !! Follies growing nicely but left ovary not responding that well. Have grown a lot since Monday so happy to move forward!

Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

That's great BJB, taken a while but at least you are going to get some eggs, grow eggies grow   Xxx


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Thanx xx


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Hi tiny hope you are ok not going too mad yet!?

K25 sunning herself as we speak lucky monkey!

Just a quick update 10 eggs today! Really pleased and relived as had dreams in the week only got two!

Just hope they have a fab time tonight! Ready for tomorrow am call! Eek! 

Hope you are enjoying the weekend shame bout the sunshine xxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Going a bit mad!!!! Away staying with family at the moment but under strict instructions to take things easy!


That's fantastic, well done, so pleased for you after such a wait,well done, take it easy x x


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Hi tiny how you feeling?

It's official I'm pupo!

Bit gutted 7 mature eggs only one fertilised so 2 dt but seen lots of positive stories on ff so trying to think positive!

Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
Huge congrats on being PUPO, it does only take one but it is upsetting when the results dont go as well as they could, I know we have always been sad to not have frosties but then we have a gorgeous little boy. Take it easy.

Probably the quickest way for me to update you is the link below, the clinic have suggested an early test!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=288887.new#new

Hi everyone else 
X x x x


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Thanks hon

Eek everything is so worrying! 
thinking of you and everything crossed is fab news for you.



Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

How are you feeling BJB?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=288966.msg5051604#msg5051604, my journey keeps getting more exciting - easier to read full thread maybe than repeat on here but potentially we have a BFP!!!!!!

Hugs to all x x x


----------



## Babyjellybaby (May 11, 2012)

Ooh ! You defo can't wait till Friday.....you gotta get there tomorrow

Everything crossed for you 

Me - back to work today so keeping my mind off it! 

Xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi again
Take it easy at work.
Tested this morning and negative so confused and really can't be hassled to go over an hour to have bloods, tried to get them done more locally but can't unless pay over £70 at local bupa!!!
Felt very churned up earlier even though c/b instructions seem to say consecutive days is not a great idea as levels fluctuate and can read negative the next day so holding on to that hope. Friday is OTD so really need to see what result we get then.


Good luck, it's a long 2 weeks


----------

